# Anyone want a UK Gathering?



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

It's about time some gathering or event was arranged here in the UK.
A place to show-off props, previous haunts and share ideas and techniques.

I'd be happy to look into this if enough people are interested.

I'll post this on some other forums too, to see if we can get a decent level of interest, then go from there.

Si


----------

